

Study predicts political beliefs with 83 percent accuracy - kevinalexbrown
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/science/2013/02/study-predicts-political-beliefs-with-83-percent-accuracy/

======
sp332
The interesting part is that it's based on brain scans when people are
deciding what kind of risks to make.

------
lutusp
Your title: "Study predicts political believes [sic] with 83 percent accuracy"

The article's title: "Study Predicts Political Beliefs With 83 Percent
Accuracy"

Moral: _Do not write your own headline,_ because you will get it wrong.
Instead, copy the title from the article you're linking.

1\. Pass your mouse cursor across the article's title, highlighting it.

2\. Press Ctrl+C

3\. Move to the HN entry form

4\. Press Ctrl+V

How hard is that?

